

3D display makes virtual pets more lifelike - df
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/19/sonys-360-degree-3d-display-prototype-makes-virtual-pets-more-l/

======
df
Sony prototype "13 x 27-cm device packs a stereoscopic, 24-bit color image
measuring just 96 × 128 pixels viewable at 360-degrees without special
glasses." More via Google translator of Japanese Sony press:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fav.watch.impress.co.jp%2Fdocs%2Fnews%2F20091019_322773.html%3Fref%3Drss)

